# Carte SIM non reconnue /Ipad air



## cadm (12 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai transféré ma carte sim d'un ipad mini 3G (vendu depuis) à mon nouvel ipad air cellular, et il indique depuis le premier démarrage "pas de carte sim".
Est-ce que cela viendrait de la carte ou de l'ipad ?

Merci.


----------



## doupold (15 Décembre 2013)

ipad débloqué tout opérateur?


----------

